# Kieler hafen ????



## sandro82 (20. November 2007)

Wo sind dort die platten????


----------



## Lionhead (20. November 2007)

*AW: Kieler hafen ????*

:vik:Auf den Gehwegen? :vik:

Sorry, aber das konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen.

Wenn der Holzhafen nicht abgesperrt ist, dort oder an einem der vielen Kais, oder an einem der Strände Richtung Altenholz,Schilksee,Strande, Bülk.

Jan Lionhead


----------



## sandro82 (20. November 2007)

*AW: Kieler hafen ????*

Danke!!Lach!!!! Ja ich war am Sonntag Abend in holtenau (An der schleuse vom nordostsee kanal) dort habe ich aber nur kleine dorsche und ganz viele Wittlinge gefangen aber keinen butt??


----------



## degl (28. November 2007)

*AW: Kieler hafen ????*

konnte vor 4 Wochen beobachten,wie einer am Hindenburgufer/Belevue 12 Platte in 30m Entfernung zum Ufer fing........

gruß degl


----------



## Flo66 (28. November 2007)

*AW: Kieler hafen ????*

Mal ne ganz blöde Frage winfach rein geworfenarf man einfach so im Kieler Hafen Angeln?Die Nordsee ist freies gewässer, gilt das auch für den hafen?

mfg


----------



## sandro82 (29. November 2007)

*AW: Kieler hafen ????*

Das hört sich doch gut an!!!Man kann im Kieler Hafen mit den normalen Fischerreischein dort angeln.


----------



## Lionhead (29. November 2007)

*AW: Kieler hafen ????*



Angel-Azubi Flo schrieb:


> Mal ne ganz blöde Frage winfach rein geworfenarf man einfach so im Kieler Hafen Angeln?Die *Nordsee* ist freies gewässer, gilt das auch für den hafen?
> 
> mfg


 
Hallo Pisa ?

Jan


----------



## Flo66 (29. November 2007)

*AW: Kieler hafen ????*

ja schon klar, man kann sich ja mal verttippen, nicht gleich so aggressiv


----------



## degl (29. November 2007)

*AW: Kieler hafen ????*

@Flo

ja,man kann im Kielerhafen nur mit dem Fischreischein angeln.
Ausser am Ausgang der Schwentine,da brauchts einen Extraschein......................nur,es gibt natuerlich auch Stellen,die sind einfach gesperrt,wegen Verladetätigkeit,Fährbetrieb oder weil die Stadt Kiel das so angeornet hat.
Aber der grösste Teil der Förde ist frei beangelbar|wavey:

gruß degl


----------



## Flo66 (29. November 2007)

*AW: Kieler hafen ????*

Ein Herzerwämendes Dankeschön!


----------



## fischersfritz (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kieler hafen ????*

hallo erstmal,wollte mal fragen von woaus man da angelt,bellevue hindenburgufer,direkt von der mauer,wo die jogger an einen vorbei laufen?:vik:


----------



## JoeMc (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kieler hafen ????*

ja am hindenburgufer kann man gut angeln kolege wa letztens auch mal und hat gut gefangen aba nix für mich ich angel lieber am falkensteiner strand von der dampferbrücke aus da fängt man auch relativ gut kommt drauf an ob das wetter auch mitspielt


----------



## bensihari (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kieler hafen ????*

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte das Thema mal wieder aufgreifen, da ich im Juni ein paar Tage im Norden bin... Wie sieht es denn mit den Fängen am Hindenburgufer aus? Früher habe ich da immer sehr gute Plattfischfänge verbuchen können! Allerdings war das eher im Herbst. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den Platten im Juni?

Danke schon mal für Tipps!!!!


----------



## bensihari (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kieler hafen ????*

Hat denn keiner Tipps???  #c


----------



## Bernd Demmert (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kieler hafen ????*



sandro82 schrieb:


> Danke!!Lach!!!! Ja ich war am Sonntag Abend in holtenau (An der schleuse vom nordostsee kanal) dort habe ich aber nur kleine dorsche und ganz viele Wittlinge gefangen aber keinen butt??


 
An der Schleuse vor dem Nordosseekanal benötigst Du den 
NOK Schein


----------



## hulkhomer (7. August 2010)

*AW: Kieler hafen ????*

Ich häng mich auch mal dran. Wir werden am Donnerstag mit der Fähre von Kiel aus über die Nordsee (haha) losschippern. Weil ich sowieso das ganze Angelgerödel dabei habe, und wir in Kiel übernachten, würde ich gerne wissen, ob man für die Förde wirklich keine Angelkarte lösen muss, bzw. ob es da andere Gewässer gibt, die ohne Karte beangelt werden können. Ich weiß nämlich nicht, wann wir da ankommen und dann auch noch einen Laden o.ä. finden, im dem die Karten verkauft werden ist mir wohl zu stressig. Vielen Dank schonmal.


----------



## smartmouth (8. August 2010)

*AW: Kieler hafen ????*

Bis auf die Schwentienemündung ist die Kielerbucht bzw der Hafen frei, von den üblichen Zugangsbeschränkungen durch priv, Grundstücke mal abgesehen.


----------

